# Stuck in Desert. Need 4x4 towing number



## vicmarshal (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi Guys

Just joint this forum. I am currently stuck at Al Qudra Desert in dubai. can anyone help me find a four wheel car towing company phone number.

Thanks


----------



## diamantaire (Jan 14, 2015)

AAAdubai
04-2858989

https://www.aaadubai.com/recovery-transportation/


----------

